# Shar Pei Puppy & American Eskimo in Snow



## TomJones (Dec 11, 2010)

Gus the Shar Pei is almost 9 months old.
Bella the Eskimo is almost 8 years old.


----------



## Pynzie (Jan 15, 2010)

Hahaha Gus made me laugh with his huge stick.


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

Beautiful photos...not sure Gus found a big enough stick though. Eskies are my <3 dog - then again I am owned by a 2.5yr old eskie.


----------



## TomJones (Dec 11, 2010)

luv2byte said:


> Beautiful photos...not sure Gus found a big enough stick though.





Pynzie said:


> Hahaha Gus made me laugh with his huge stick.


Appreciate the compliments 

Yeah he sure likes them big. It's even funnier when he grabs onto roots coming out of the ground and pulls with all his might!


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

My goodness Gus is just gorgeous! I've almost never seen Peis but the ones I've seen are much wrinklier, furrier and uglier. Are there different types of Shar Peis?


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Michiyo-Fir said:


> My goodness Gus is just gorgeous! I've almost never seen Peis but the ones I've seen are much wrinklier, furrier and uglier. Are there different types of Shar Peis?


Gus is a horse hair "bone mouth" shar pei I believe, the traditional style of the breed. Other kind that's all wrinkly is the "meat mouth".
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bone-mouth


----------



## bjolly (Dec 1, 2010)

Gus is so beautiful! I really wish the traditional type of shar pei was more popular rather than the overly wrinkled type. Such handsome dogs. 

And Bella reminds me of my Samoyed I used to have. Pretty girl. : )


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

Oooh I love the Pei muzzle...
Gus is a great looking dog and your Bella Eskie is way cute too...


----------



## TomJones (Dec 11, 2010)

Sibe said:


> Gus is a horse hair "bone mouth" shar pei I believe, the traditional style of the breed. Other kind that's all wrinkly is the "meat mouth".
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bone-mouth


Correct. Extremely rare at the moment in North America but making a comeback. 



bjolly said:


> Gus is so beautiful! I really wish the traditional type of shar pei was more popular rather than the overly wrinkled type. Such handsome dogs.


The traditional dogs tend to have far fewer health issues and are more robust than the meat mouth. A real working dog. At only less than 9 months he's fully heel trained, off leash trained, recall trained, food and house trained and settled into a great routine. He loves the dog park, car rides and doesn't even mind staying home by him self once and a while. Never barks when not necessary and only plays with his toys. LOL we don't even have to worry about socks and cloths he seems to just know. Amazing! His favorite activity is play fighting and chewing his bones and off leash hiking. 

This is the first dog I've owned (with my other half) on my own since moving out of my parents house a number of years ago. We prepared our selves for the worst after deciding to raise a puppy. We knew it would be hard work and it was. What we didn't expect was to have such a willing participant so eager to learn and please. 

We are signing up for agility and obedience classes this month. I think it will be good for him to be stimulated and challenged in new ways. As new dog owners we are not sure what more we can do so this seems like a good next step. The training center we're going to is highly regarded in our area and run by Janice Gunn. Should be good. I'll be bringing my camera so we should have some nice pictures when he gets going. They have a full equipment set up there, lots of fun.




bjolly said:


> And Bella reminds me of my Samoyed I used to have. Pretty girl. : )


Thanks for all the comments everyone! The Eskimo is my moms dog. She and Gus get together once and a while at the park and just love it. She's a real sweetheart 

Thanks for reading!


----------



## lucysdoghouse (Nov 24, 2007)

Great pictures. My dogs spent a lot of time while they were in the snow carrying sticks around too. They usually never do that. I wonder if it had something to do with the snow?


----------



## Melissa_Chloe (Dec 31, 2008)

As always, Gus is stunning  Nice to see you on here as well, I seen your pictures on the Shar Pei forums as well.


----------

